# False Accusation



## Andrew (Feb 12, 2005)

If any of you have checked the terraristik.com classifieds this morning, you will notice that somebody has posted an ad accusing me of selling infertile flower mantis oothecae. These oothecae are wild collected from Africa, and may be infertile, but it is very unlikely.

I dont really understand why this person has accused me of this, as he has no reason to. I have not sent any flower mantis ootheca to anybody yet, and in fact, I dont have the ootheca to send yet. I am expecting them to arrive at the end of next week, and that is why I am shipping them during the following week of 2/23. Please ignore this person's false accusations about me. I would never knowingly send somebody a bad ootheca.

Just wanted to clear that up.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Feb 12, 2005)

That is pretty low for someone to stoop! Did you tick someone off? I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi,

I have no idea who that person is. Im going to check the IP's of the ads to see if I can find a match. :wink:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Feb 12, 2005)

The persons IP is 217.137.235.19

I just found an ad by another person who calls themself "me", which is the same name of the person who accused me of selling infertile ootheca, is saying that Todd Cousins sells infertile stock. The IP of this ad is 217.137.236.15

I will let you know if I find anything else...

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Feb 12, 2005)

I havent been able to find any exact matches. I even checked through some of the archived ads..

Eventually we will figure out who he is.(hopefully)

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Leah (Feb 12, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about it too much, quite honestly... this is extremely common for some reason.


----------

